

Odoo 8 released – beyond ERP into digital marketing - alexvdm
https://www.odoo.com/blog/odoo-news-5/post/odoo-8-is-here-181

======
NicoJuicy
Use this all the time for me and clients (Version 7 though). It used to be
called OpenERP.

